

Building A Weather Station - cskau
http://www.drbunsen.org/building-a-weather-station/

======
adynatos
At first I didn't get how he connected Raspberry Pi to the weather station
instead of original Davis console. Turns out there are separate gadgets for
connecting the sensor suite to a router either via WiFi or cable:
[http://www.ambientweather.com/in.html](http://www.ambientweather.com/in.html)
and that takes care of uploading the data to WU. The kit he bought must've
included such a link.

~~~
ISL
It's possible to build your own USB cable to interface with the Davis indoor
module. We did it following instructions we found on a forum. The headers can
be fiddly, but once we had it running and strain-relieved, it's worked great.

We're happy with the Vantage Vue. It delivers weather telemetry and hasn't
failed after several years measuring the elements.

